# constant deja vu



## mightyship (Jul 19, 2008)

deleted


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I read about this years ago. I think it was a paper about dissociative disorders of all kinds.
I have DP and get deja vu every once in a while. Probibly not more than most people.
DP seems like the opposite to what you have. It feels like you are not "there" when you know that you are and it feels like you were not "there" when you where.
Do you have any other symptoms?

Read this and see if it fits your situation. It talks about DP and deja vu.
Mark

However, depersonalization and derealization also constitute psychopathological syndromes in their own right, and the present discussion focuses on their status as primary diagnoses. As such, the central feature of this syndrome is a subjective awareness or feeling of change in oneself (depersonalization) or the world (derealization). This often occurs suddenly, after awakening from sleep or after a frightening incident. The feeling puzzles the experiencer: the changed condition is perceived as unreal, and as discontinuous with his or her previous ego-state. The object of the experience, self or world, is commonly described as isolated, lifeless, strange, and unfamiliar; oneself and others are perceived as "automatons", behaving mechanically, without initiative or self-control. Although the feeling of depersonalization and derealization may be pleasant when self-induced by means of psychedelic drugs, in clinical cases it is unpleasant, even aversive: the victim often feels as if he or she were going insane, or dying. Throughout, however, the person retains insight into what is happening: he or she remains aware of the contradictions between subjective experience and objective reality -- it is only "as if" things were not real. Occasionally, the person will develop a delusional explanation about the experience (Kihlstrom & Hoyt 1988), in which case both the puzzlement and the "as if" quality will disappear. Finally, depersonalization and derealization usually involve diminished emotional responsivity -- a loss of interest in the outside world, of feelings for other people, and of anxiety or depression (except, of course, that the person worries about his or her inability to have emotional experiences!). Mayer-Gross (1935) noted that depersonalization and derealization may occur with a host of other symptoms, including deja vu (in which the sense of having been in a place before coexists with the knowledge that this is not the case) and jamais vu (in which a situation is experienced as unfamiliar, despite the person's knowledge that it has been experienced many times before). Also distortions of sensation and perception, changes in the experience of personal time, heightened memory for the personal past, and changes in body image are commonly experienced. In its totality, then, the experience of depersonalization is one of strangeness in oneself, in others, and of one's relation to them. Viewed from the perspective of cognitive psychology, these syndromes represent failures of recognition -- an inability to match current experience with past memories, something like what happens when one enters a familiar room whose furniture or paint scheme has been changed (Reed, 1979, 1988). Especially important here is the disruption of self-reference, which seems so crucial to the experience of recognition (Kihlstrom, 1985; Kihlstrom & Tobias, 1991).


----------



## mightyship (Jul 19, 2008)

deleted


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I have more good info.
Can I contact you with a private message?
Mark


----------



## mightyship (Jul 19, 2008)

Any more information would be very much appreciated

cheers


----------

